# Herz oder Kiemenstich



## Der_Glücklose (29. Mai 2003)

.....


----------



## AngelChris (29. Mai 2003)

also ich benutze immer den herzstich
hab aber keinen bestimmten grund dafür


----------



## hsobolewski (29. Mai 2003)

Ich steche zwar meine Fische auch generell über die Kiemen. Doch es ist im Prinzip nichts anderes wie ein Herzstich. Da man ja nichts anderes macht wie ins Herz zu stechen. Denn alleine in die Kiemen zu stechen bringt leider erst sehr spät etwas und dient nicht gerade zum sicheren, schnellen Töten.


----------



## Schleie! (29. Mai 2003)

Herz!
Außer, wenn wir einen Fisch (Fischkopf) Präparieren wollen, dann Kiemen!


----------



## Patrick86 (29. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Ich benutze grundsätzlich den Kiemenstich(-schnitt).
Bei diesen Verfahren kann man sich wenigstens sicher sein, dass der Fisch nichts mehr merkt, da die Nervenstränge gekappt werden.
Kommt aber meistens auf die Situation drauf an.
Wenn schnell gehen soll, benutze ich auch mal den Herzstich.


----------



## nachoman (29. Mai 2003)

Sofern ich einen Fisch überhaupt mitnehme mache ich den Herzstich und anschließend noch den Kiemenschnitt. Doppelt hält zwar nicht unbedingt besser aber ich kann mir sicher sein, dasss der Fisch tot ist.:m


----------



## Jirko (29. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Patrick86 _
> *... ich benutze grundsätzlich den Kiemenstich(-schnitt).
> Bei diesen Verfahren kann man sich wenigstens sicher sein, dass der Fisch nichts mehr merkt, da die Nervenstränge gekappt werden *



ein amerikanischer prof hat vor kurzem nachweisen können, daß fische keine schmerzen empfinden können, da ihnen dafür die notwendigen gehirnsektoren fehlen!

ich persönlich bevorzuge den herzstich.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Mai 2003)

Bei uns im Verein müssen Fische nach dem Betäuben per Herzstich getötet werden. Wobei nicht definiert ist, von wo aus das Herz getroffen werden muss. 

Ein zusätzlicher Kiemenschnitt lässt den den Fisch dann besser ausbluten, was auch für die Fleischqualität nicht schlecht ist.

@jirko



> ein amerikanischer prof hat vor kurzem nachweisen können, daß fische keine schmerzen empfinden können, da ihnen dafür die notwendigen gehirnsektoren fehlen



Prof. Rose hat nur nachgewiesen, dass Fischen das psychologische Erlebnis "Schmerz" , so wie Menschen es empfinden, nicht wahrnehmen. Dass Fische Empfindungen haben, steht außer Frage.

Also sollte man mit den Fischen in jedem Fall sorgfältig umgehen,  sowohl beim Schlachten, als auch beim Zurücksetzen .


----------



## Jirko (30. Mai 2003)

@fishhawk

du hast vollkommen recht, ich wollte damit auch nicht sagen, daß man die fische nicht waidgerecht töten bzw. schonend wieder in´s nasse element entlassen sollte :m


----------



## hardy (30. Mai 2003)

hi,

bin ein bischen verwundert; ich kenne nur den hirnstich oder den herzstich, die zum tode führen. welchen sinn hat es, in die kiemen zu stechen???  )

wenn ich zwecks präparat durch die kiemenöffnung  in richtung herz steche ist, ist es trotzdem ein herzstich, oder  

für präparatoren wird machmal noch der wirbelsäulenschnitt im bereich des schwanzstieles genutzt, davon ist aber nicht viel zu halten. 

gruss hardy


----------



## xonnel (31. Mai 2003)

Vielleicht kann mich ja mal jmd aufklären ...... meine Sportfischerprüfung war vor knapp 20 Jahren und ich habe knapp 10 Jahre nicht geangelt. Die damals gelehrte Methode war ein fester Schlag auf den Kopf knapp hinter den Augen um die Bewustlosigkeit herbeizuführen. Anschliessend wurde der Fisch auf der Bauchseite zwischen Kiemenansatz und Brustflossen ins Herz gestochen.

Was bitte ist ein Kiemenstich - was ist der Vorteil bzw. Nachteil und ist das auch eine zulässige Art den Fisch zu töten ?


----------



## alfnie (31. Mai 2003)

Moin,

dieses Thema ist für mich eine Art "Reiz-Thema", an dem ich
öfter mal mit einem flauen Geschmack im Mund rumkaue. Weil ich zu oft beobachte, womit und mit wie viel-viel zu schlaffen Händchen Fischen auf den Kopf gekloppft wird. Und dann der erst der sogenannte "Herzstich" ... in ein Herz das so von Erbsen- bis Walnuss-Grösse hat ??? Wen wundert's, wenn's dann noch ewig lange klopft, vibriert und zittert in der Kiste ?

Nennt mich ruhig Klugscheisser oder sowas, aber ich persönlich glaube, dass jeder zweite Angler/Fischer Quälerei an der Kreatur Fisch betreibt. Aus bewusster Gleichgültigkeit, oder aus unbewusstem Nicht-Besser-Wissen.   

Meiner Beute (jedenfalls auf dem Meer) schlage ich mit der Rückseite des Schlag-Gaff's mit absolut VOLLER Wucht zwischen die Augen, notfalls mehrmals. Damit sie nämmich garantiert schon in Walhalla ist, wenn ich mit dem Kiemen-Halbkreisschnitt die Hauptschlager durchtrenne, damit der Fisch zumindest schnellstmöglich ausblutet, falls ich ihn mal nicht gleich SOFORT ausnehmen kann. In meiner Fischkiste klopft, vibriert und zittert weder Halbtotes, noch Halblebendiges (und in meinen Filets sind garantiert keine fauligen Blutreste.) ("Handlichen" Fischen wie zB Barschen und Makrelen breche ich sofort den Nacken, kurz und schmerzlos).   

Ich finde, beim Thema waidgerechtem Töten (und qualitätsmässig 1 a versorgen) liegt leider viel zu viel im Argen. Da müsste es weit 
mehr und tiefergreifende Informationen drüber geben. Und - knallharte Vorschriften ohne Wenn und Aber.

Grüsse aus Norwegen, alfnie


----------



## Norgewahn (31. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich schließe mich der Meinung von Alfnie an. 
Nachdem die Fische durch einen kräftigen Schlag zwischen den Augen betäubt,  sprich getötet sind, setze ich den Kiemenstich ein. Dadurch weiß ich, dass der Fisch tot ist und durch Ausbluten das Fleisch besser haltbar ist. 
Um den Fisch nicht unnötig zu verletzen, versuche ich möglichst mit einem kräftigen Schlag den Fisch zu betäuben, dafür verwende ich einen Holzstock, den ich aus einem Spatenstiel selber angefertigt habe. 
Zu dem wissenschaftlichen Thema, ob Fische, Schmerzen empfinden oder nicht, wie ein Wissenschaftler beschrieben hat, bin ich äußerst skeptisch. 
Ich glaube nicht immer, was die Wissenschaftler mal behaupten, denn die Wissenschaft ist eine unendliche Geschichte... 
Vor einigen Jahrzehnten hat ein Wissenschaftler mathematisch nachgewiesen, dass es nicht für den Menschen möglich ist, auf dem Mond zu landen. Man kann abwarten, ob später ein Forscher doch nachweißt, dass die Fische Schmerzen empfinden. 
Gruß Norgewahn #h


----------



## nikmark (31. Mai 2003)

Hallo, ich schließe mich einigen Vorpostern an. Auch ich habe nur den Herzstich gelernt.
WIE GEHT DER KIEMENSTICH  ;+ ;+ ;+ 

Gruß

Nikmark


----------



## havkat (31. Mai 2003)

Moin!

Kiemenstich gibt´s nich.
Kiemenschnitt ist Aaskram! 
Der, leider immer noch "gelehrte", Herzstich ist ein Witz für Blöde!

Das Fischherz ist relativ klein und von zäher, gummiartiger Konsistenz.
Ein zuverlässiger Stich in die Pumpe klappt nur mit einem skalpellscharfen, dünnen und nadelspitzen Stilett.
Wer hat sowas bei sich?

Ein ordentlicher Schlag auf´s Gedankenfach, aber mit Schmackes!
Klinge, die Schneide nach oben, am unteren Kiemenwinkel ansetzen und durchstossen.
Dann einen Schnitt bis zur Wirbelsäule führen.
Nervenbahnen und Blutzufuhr zum Gehirn werden schlagartig unterbrochen. Der Fisch ist mausetot, blutet aus und schmeckt damit besser.
Das komplette "Kehlen" mag ich nicht, da der Fang dann so verstümmelt wirkt.
Bei Makrele und Barsch mache ich´s wie alfnie.
Einen auf die Mütze, Fisch mit dem Bauch nach oben halten, Daumen ins Maul, Zeigefinger als Gegenlager unter den Nacken.
Kurzer Druck, ein Knacks und das Licht ist aus.


----------



## Anduin (31. Mai 2003)

Tach!

Also nun muss ich auch noch senfen.
Auf der Sportfischerprüfung hab ich auch was vom Herzstich gehört, bei uns im Verein damals wurde aber ein einfacher Schnitt vom Nacken durch die Wirbelsäule praktiziert, Betäubungsschlag inklusive. Zwar sieht der Fang hier auch meist etwas gemetzelt aus, ist dafür aber "totsicher" und schnell. Von einem Kiemenschnitt -stich o.ä. hatte ich auch noch nie etwas gehört und zum Thema Herzstich kann ich mich meinen Vorgängern nur anschließen. Wer sich insbesondere bei kleineren Exemplaren das Herz mal genau angeschaut hat, dem muss klar sein das ein Herzstich eher was mit Glücksspiel zu tun hat als mit waidgerechtem töten.

Gruß an alle

Anduin


----------



## nikmark (31. Mai 2003)

Danke Havkat, wenn ich mir das so durchlese, habe ich wohl durch Zufall auch immer diesen Schnitt durchgeführt. Ein einzelner Stich war mir auch immer ein bischen zu wenig. Na gut, dann kann ich ruhigen Gewissens so weiter machen, wie bisher.

Gruß

Nikmark

#h #h #h


----------



## Lorien (2. Juni 2003)

Ähm nehmt ihr die Fische nicht gleich aus an Ort und Stelle ?


----------



## arno (19. Februar 2004)

Moin!
Das Ausnehmen der Fische ist in Binnengewässern der BRD, so wie ich es weis , teilweise verboten!
Warum???
Damit nicht überall die Eingeweide durch die Gegend fliegen!!!
Man kennt das ja, nach mir die Sindflut!


----------



## tidecutter (20. Februar 2004)

ein kräftiger schlag zwischen die augen und dann ist innerhalb kürzester zeit ruhe. für mich die sicherste methode. 

alles andere führt meiner meinung nach nicht zum ziel. das herz eines fisches ist mit den geräten die man meist dabei hat nicht zu treffen bzw. zu durchstechen. viel zu klein! 

tidecutter


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Februar 2004)

JIRKO sollte vor allem in der Interpretation dieses Ergebnisses des Wissenschaftlers mit Vorsich genießen, im ersten Eindruck dachte ich, dass alle nach "Herzenslust" die Tiere quälen könnten, da sie ja eh keinen Schmerz empfinden Können...
Gut, dass FISHHAWK uns eines besseren belehrt hat...
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Crazyegg (20. Februar 2004)

also in meiner Fischereischulung wurde uns der Kehlschnitt gelehrt. begründung gegen herzstich (wie schon oft gesagt):
das herz zu treffen ist glückssache und unzuverlässig.

ich hab aber immer(wie mir "gelehrt" wurde) immer diesen kleinen "steg" unterhalb der Kiemen (net bös sien das ich net weis wie der genau heist, wenn er denn einen namen hat^^) durchschneiden und dann immer schön weiter bis zur wirbelsäule.

@havkat:
reicht es wirklich wenn ich unterhalb vom steg durchsteche und bis zur wirbelsäule durchschneide? wenn ja, dann sehen die fische wirklich schöner aus^^ (kopf hängt net so extrem nach hinten)

fische nehme ich in D am gewässer so aus, das ich die eingeweide halt in ner tüte mitnehme und dann woanders entsorge.. mach ich lieber, weil ich die sauerei net so gern zuhause in der heimischen küche hab^^.


----------



## Knobbes (20. Februar 2004)

Überwiegend den Herzstich.


----------



## R(h)einfaller (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo Kollegen ,

also ich bin etwas verwundert , bislang habe ich den sog "Herzstichausgeführt" !(natürlich nach dem Betäuben).
Das mit dem Kiemenstich habe ich noch nicht gehört und werde es mal ausprobieren !
Bislang hatt aber bei mir in der Wanne nichts mehr gezappelt und meiner meinung nach waren alle tot.
Bei uns in NRW ist es allerdings so das wenn man  mit Köderfisch angelt ,welche ja nicht gerade gross ist der Fischereiaufseher unbedingt den Herzstich sehen will , da war ich bislang der Meinung das es ausreichend ist.
Man lernt halt nie aus.


----------



## Alexander2781 (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo Boardies,

ich töte meine Fische mit einem kräftigen Schlag auf den Kopf, anschließend steche ich ins Herz.

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## Chris7 (23. Februar 2004)

Hm... ein bißchen verwundert bin ich ja jetzt doch! Wieso sprechen hier einige von "... wenn ich den Fisch schnell töten will..." ? Ist das nicht eine Selbstverständlichkeit? OK, war höchst wahrscheinlich nur eine umgangssprachliche Form der Rhetorik...

Zumindest bei uns in Rheinland-Pfalz lernt man bei der Fischereiprüfung, daß der Fisch durch einen kräftigen Schlag auf den Schädel, kurz hinter den Augen, zu betäuben und danach durch einen Stich ins Herz zu töten ist. Man muß hier streng zwischen Betäuben und Töten unterscheiden. Durch den Schlag auf den Kopf wird der Fisch noch nicht getötet!!! Klar ist er dann nach einer halben Stunde auch tot, aber eben nicht durch den Schlag auf den Kopf, sondern weil er erstickt ist.

Daß der Stich ins Herz nicht einfach ist und oftmals auch nicht beim ersten Einstechen trifft ist klar. Aber ein ziemlich eindeutiges Zeichen für ein "getroffenes" bzw. durchstochenes Herz ist, daß man einen deutlichen Blutaustritt an der Stichwunde erkennt.

Stecht mal einem Fisch in den Bauchraum. Da tritt kaum bzw. fast kein Blut aus. Trifft man dagegen das Herz, sieht man das Blut ganz deutlich!


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Februar 2004)

Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh... es gibt Leute die keinen Kiemenschnitt kennen???? sagt dass nur nicht zu laut.... 

da unten steht mal ganz kurz wie das "Schlachten" der Fische gemacht werden muss (in Bayern) !! 


Töten - Schlachten wechselwarmer Wirbeltiere (Fische), TierschG § 1/17
*Betäuben: Wuchtige Schläge mit entsprechenden, Gegenstand auf den Kopf etwa oberhalb der Augen. (§ 4 Schlachtverordnung)
*Augendrehreflex nicht mehr vorhanden, richtige, wirksame Betäubung.
*Kiemenschnitt (Kiemenrundschnitt): = Durchtrennung der Herz-/Kiemenarterie = Tod durch Ausbluten / Blutentzug (Frischfischqualität!) Kiemendeckel anheben, mit scharfem Messer hinter den Kiemenbögen, schräg von oben nach unten, bis zum Herz schneiden.
*Ausweiden / Ausnehmen d.h. Innenorgane herausnehmen
*keinen Herzstich - keinen Genickstich! - s. u.a. Tierschutzgesetz § 17


----------



## Franky (23. Februar 2004)

Moin... Ich muss auch noch einmal "senfen"... 
Die wenigsten haben sicher ein "Skalpell" oder Stilett, wie Havkat das beschreibt, im Köfferchen und eher eine normale "breite" Klinge, die meistens auch nicht "spitz" sondern eher scharf ist.
Ein "Abrutschen" (und verletzen des Anglers) durch den "Herzstich" durch das "Brustbein" ist da ziemlich wahrscheinlich. Dummerweise ist mir das beim Abstechen eines Barsches passiert, und ich habe die Gallenblase des Burschen getroffen.... Mehr brauch ich ja nicht zu sagen, oder? :v
Das "halbe" Kehlen sollte daher ausreichen, wenn die Arterie durch ist. Die meisten Fische werden übrigens nicht nur betäubt, wenn sie kräftig einen auf die Schädeldecke bekommen. Die Knochenplatten des Schädels brechen und "quetschen" das Hirn zu... Außer Nervenzuckungen hab ich danach keine "Lebenszeichen"  mehr feststellen können. Rest: siehe Havenkater...


----------



## Nick_A (23. Februar 2004)

Bei mir kommt nur der Kiemenbogenschnitt in Frage...(Franzl, das hast Du wunderbar beschrieben :m) Wer in Bayern die Fischerprüfung macht, bekommt es GENAU SO GELERNT !!! 

Das Herz sooo genau zu treffen und das bei Fischen der unterschiedlichsten Grössen der Fische ?!? Uiuiui...da müsst Ihr aber seeehr genau treffen 

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## The_Duke (24. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von havkat _
> *Moin!
> 
> Das Fischherz ist relativ klein und von zäher, gummiartiger Konsistenz.
> ...



Ich habe so etwas bei mir...und zwar in Form eines echten Spitzskalpelles. Gibts in der Apotheke für wenig Geld.
Herzstich ist damit mit etwas Übung möglich und ich bin ziemlich treffsicher damit! Durch die höllisch scharfe Klinge mit Schneidspitze lässt sich das Skalpell sicher und grade im Fleisch führen.
Klar...kleinere Fische töte ich auch nur mit einem kräftigen und beherzten Schlag auf den Kopf, da dies ausreichend ist, aber größere Fische...so ab nem guten Pfund aufwärts (Forellen, gute Rotaugen usw)...steche ich ins Herz.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Februar 2004)

Also ich schaffe es nicht das Herz zu treffen, mein Kumpel der immer mit mir zum fischen geht trifft es wirklich jedesmal... ich versteh nicht wie er das macht.....


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Herz oder Kiemenstich*

Um das Thema noch mal wiederzubeleben!

Wie töte ich waidgerecht einen Fisch der präpariert werden soll?




Also ohne das er beim Präparieren "geflickt" werden muss.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Eichhoernchen (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Herz oder Kiemenstich*

Ich mache auch immer nur den Herzstich (kenne auch den Kiemenschnitt nicht, nur hier aus dem Forum mal gelesen)

wenn ich mit dem Messer einsteche kommt da eine gute Ladung Blut raus. Also denke ich ma das ich das Herz getroffen hab.

hat jemand mal eine Beschreibung mit Bild über den Kiemenschnitt?


----------



## lacrosse (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Herz oder Kiemenstich*

wenn du den kiemenbogenrundschnitt meinst, dann habe ich gestern im NAF ne ganz nette bebilderte beschreibung gefunden und zwar HIER


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Herz oder Kiemenstich*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Um das Thema noch mal wiederzubeleben!
> 
> Wie töte ich waidgerecht einen Fisch der präpariert werden soll?
> 
> ...




Du stichst hinter dem Kiemendeckel ins Herz, solltest dann aber auch genaue anatomische Kenntnisse haben.

#h


----------

